

30 Days of Answers on Stack Overflow - levosmetalo
http://technicalrex.com/2014/07/14/30-days-of-answers-on-stack-overflow/

======
CmonDev
It's funny, but when you are after reputation points, then SO is very similar
to app markets: one lucky or well-designed generic question ("Flappy Bird",
"Candy Crush Saga") can generate and will keep generating much more "profit"
than a dozen of much more useful but very specific questions ("indie games").

